# Cave Run lure suggestions?



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Im headed to Cave Run (Zilpo campground for 4 days) next week to hopefully catch my first musky. I want to add a few lures to my box. Ive read that Big Rattle-L-Traps are a good spring bait for Cave Run. Any other suggestions? ANY tips would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

Rattle Traps, Spinnerbaits, and Suicks


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks! Ive never caught a musky, and need a confidence bait. All I needed was one more person to suggest a Rattle-L-Trap. Now I can throw a super Rattle-L-Trap in orange until my arms fall off next weekend!


----------



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

thats all you need man.


----------



## muskieseeker (Oct 19, 2005)

Rooster, Everone throws rattle traps down there in the spring it maybe a little late in the season for them. If you are going to zilpo there is a place right infront of the camp ground they call the flats it is a shallow area full of weeds throw bull dawgs or bucktails overtop of the weeds go behind scotts marina and there is another large cove were bucktails work great A buddy of mine runs a guide service down there check out his web site at www.kymuskie.com and post your questions there and you should get all the answers you need.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks! One rod with a Rattle Trap, and the second rod with a bucktail. I will be looking for the flats, and hopefully my first musky!


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Fished Cave run for 4 days. Fished the paint off of a Rattle Trap the first two days. All of the locals were throwing Bull Dawgs on the flats, and I threw those heavy beasts for the last two days. ONE bite! Oh well, I guess that it is just going to take some more work to get my first musky. Does the musky fishing REALLY slow down in the summer? I liked Zilpo so much, I want to go back in June. Hey, I cant do much worse than this last tip!


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Shouldn't be too hard to catch fish then, just remember to be very careful with the fish. When they are caught in "warmer" water it is very easy for them to go belly up. 

If you have all the proper release tools and be careful all should be fine.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

As the lake temps warm to Summer peak, the pattern changes, too. The fish move out to deeper water, so the Rattletrap bite ends.


----------



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

fish the rivers in the summer


----------



## cummins_man (May 16, 2006)

Hi Rooster, I have not fished that water yet, but don't cancel a trip because you think it's too late or warm. You just need to figure the pattern out.

Depending on the body of water, I have found the Muskie come to feed at the cabbage /weed beds 3-4 times during the day. Like 9:00am, 1:00pm, 6:00pm, 8:00pm or something similar. Don't forget to set a rod with a 4"-6" sucker (or local bait) under a big bobber. This takes patience but always produces! (Leafy weeds by deeper water if available.)

Trolling
If you like to keep moving try trolling in VERY VERY skinny water. You know, bang the motor skinny water. Everyone will say go deep, and try that, but dont skip the shallows. If youre willing to try the shallows at the very least youll get pike. I think Muskie/Pike like the sound of the gas motor or the bait that it stirs up in the shallows. 

I like to troll three different lures at the same time until you figure out what the fish want. Spinner w/worm tail (black & white / motor oil are favorites), spoon (pink or perch color are favorites), Heddon vamp (vintage plug, black shore - is killer) are my go to setup to find fish. 2-1/2 to 6mph.

Deeper trolling I like the rapala slivers (salt water lure). 


Casting
Sometimes we cast onto rocky shores and pull the bait (live or spoons/spinners) into the water. Some days the Muskie pickup the bait 2 inches from shore almost crawling out of the water.

The biggest muskie I have ever seen caught was on a Budweiser beer can lure, at the dock, go figure?


----------

